# want to move to spain



## darrenanna (Jul 6, 2010)

hi all me and my wife are wanting to move to spain obviously we dont know how much it cost for properties etc etc and we intend on getting jobs over there but wot we dont know and need help with is do u need a visa to work in spain and wot other paper do u have to do in order to be fully legal


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

There has been a lot of bad press about Brits in Spain and the land-grabs. Brits have bought houses there and had roads and roundabouts built on their land. The Brits haven't been compensated and the language barrier when dealing with a Spanish lawyer only compounds the problems. Look very carefully into it all before you make what could be a very costly life changing decision.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

darrenanna said:


> hi all me and my wife are wanting to move to spain obviously we dont know how much it cost for properties etc etc and we intend on getting jobs over there but wot we dont know and need help with is do u need a visa to work in spain and wot other paper do u have to do in order to be fully legal



As long as you are EU citizens then you dont need anything other than a passport to work in Spain - However, there is mass unemployment here, no unemployment benefits, unless you have good qualifications and are fluent in written and spoken Spanish, you'll really struggle to get any work.

As for properties, you're best bet would be to rent, but make sure that you have enough savings to last you a good few months or a guaranteed job before you do that

Your best bet would be to come over and have a fact finding holiday to see what you think and take it from there

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Your chances of getting a job are minimal unless you speak fluent Spanish and have professional/managerial qualifications.
But that's not what people want to hear, obviously, as there are dozens of threads on this forum with similar questions all with the same advice from people actually living in Spain and yet the questions keep coming.
So....here is another viewpoint:

*There are literally hundreds of thousands of jobs in Spain, just waiting for foreigners with few skills and poor command of any language, often including their own. Wages are very high and social security very generous.
You can look forward to lounging around most of the time - you won't need to work many hours to fund your luxurious leisure - and you will have the choice of your own swimming pool or the calm blue waters of the Med in which to float on your back, G&T in hand, thinking just how good life is.
There has been too much negativity around this issue.*


Yes, I'm being mean and sarcastic -or maybe just a Steve Hall moment of applied realism???
But leaving your home country to work in another country is a very serious step requiring a lot of planning, research and sound judgment. 
If you didn't even realise that Spain is a member of the EU I would say a lot more basic spadework needs to be done. 
Start by doing some research on the current economic situation in Spain and by looking up the very many threads on this topic on this board. There's a lot to be learned and plenty to think about.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> *There are literally hundreds of thousands of jobs in Spain, just waiting for foreigners with few skills and poor command of any language, often including their own. Wages are very high and social security very generous.
> You can look forward to lounging around most of the time - you won't need to work many hours to fund your luxurious leisure - and you will have the choice of your own swimming pool or the calm blue waters of the Med in which to float on your back, G&T in hand, thinking just how good life is.
> There has been too much negativity around this issue.*


MARY!???????? 

Once upon a time I think to some extent it was like that in Spain. They were "up and coming" , growing rapidly and needed all the help they could get. You could move over and start something up - be the first pool cleaner, first British food shop, first meet and greet company etc and you'd be laughing. The Spansih didnt mind that you couldnt speak their language cos what you did would encourage tourism and therefore wealth. But its changed. The Spanish are now capable of doing all that needs to be done and sadly due to the recession and the overzealous construction industry, the opportunities are no longer here for Brits to come over and find work and make a good living - the Spanish are struggling too. The cost of living has shot up, so its no longer cheap to live here and all in all Spain is not coming out of this recession very well at all. There is also a fair amount of civil unrest, strikes, demonstrations etc - all work related, simply because there isnt enough of it and the pay isnt good - desperate people and actually those people right now, dont really want the few jobs that maybe available going to foreigners. You also have to remember that the Spanish social security system isnt like that in the UK and when their "dole" money stops (which it does here after 2 years I think it is and only if they've paid in for two years), they HAVE to get a job or starve !

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> MARY!????????
> 
> Once upon a time I think to some extent it was like that in Spain. They were "up and coming" , growing rapidly and needed all the help they could get. You could move over and start something up - be the first pool cleaner, first British food shop, first meet and greet company etc and you'd be laughing. The Spansih didnt mind that you couldnt speak their language cos what you did would encourage tourism and therefore wealth. But its changed. The Spanish are now capable of doing all that needs to be done and sadly due to the recession and the overzealous construction industry, the opportunities are no longer here for Brits to come over and find work and make a good living - the Spanish are struggling too. The cost of living has shot up, so its no longer cheap to live here and all in all Spain is not coming out of this recession very well at all. There is also a fair amount of civil unrest, strikes, demonstrations etc - all work related, simply because there isnt enough of it and the pay isnt good - desperate people and actually those people right now, dont really want the few jobs that maybe available going to foreigners. You also have to remember that the Spanish social security system isnt like that in the UK and when their "dole" money stops (which it does here after 2 years I think it is and only if they've paid in for two years), they HAVE to get a job or starve !
> 
> Jo xxx


Every single word of what you have written is true.....but we will still be reading posts from hopefuls who don't seem to realise that bad times are Europe-wide.
I can't believe how naive (spelling???) and uninformed some people in the UK are.
And as I've said here before...in tough times, any jobs going should be for Spanish people and certainly not for immigrants of any nationality who may well find themselves working in the black economy, not on the padron and essentially contributing nada to the Spanish economy they are effectively living off.
I was quite taken aback when I was in London to find just how many jobs are done by non-Brits - not once was I served in a shop, bar, restaurant etc. by a British person.
Yet we have a huge problem especially of youth unemployment and the jobless figures will grow by 100000 per annum for the next five years according to the figures in the Coalition Government's own Budget Book.
Surely time to think about jobs in the UK for British people and jobs in Spain for Spanish people?
I know this is difficult to legislate for as Mrs Thatcher's signing of the Single European Act allows free migration into the UK for EU member states nationals.
But all other countries apart from ROI and the UK restricted numbers from the new former Communist states of Poland, Czech Republic and Slovakia when they entered the EU in 2004.
I believe we have put restrictions on entrants from Bulgaria and Roumania...


----------

